

How "Slaughterhouse Five" was born - Kurt Vonnegut's new posthumous collection - rantfoil
http://www.salon.com/books/review/2008/04/07/vonnegut/?source=newsletter

======
shawndrost
The backwards war scene in Slaughterhouse 5 is still one of the most beautiful
things I have ever read:

<http://www.eden.rutgers.edu/~sujith/slaughterhouse5.txt>, search for "Seen
backwards"

~~~
mynameishere
Or don't. If you haven't read the book just start from the beginning.

